# gamestop ripped me off



## airhead (Jul 15, 2009)

i bought a new game that doesn't work and they told me to bad for you


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 15, 2009)

What, do you have a receipt?

If you do then they have no reason to say that.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 15, 2009)

...seriously?


----------



## airhead (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a reciept and im telling the truth


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2009)

They wouldn't say that <_< .  If you're telling the truth then my bad.  But seriously, didn't you get a receipt?


----------



## Conor (Jul 15, 2009)

Go back to them again, show them the receipt and make them give you your money back.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 15, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuuuuude, didn't you know that Gamestop is evil?
Like, you know those gutted copies of games that they sell? The ones they display and then you give 'em the case on the display and in turn, the fill it in with the disc and the manual and whatever came with it? They allow their employees to play with them for 1 or 2 weeks, then they return it and sell it to you for full price.

Define new please.

New as in, gutted, display case new or sealed copy new?


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 15, 2009)

I suggest u switch 2 gamefly


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 15, 2009)

You could threaten to report them to the police for selling faulty merch.
or do it anyway. if they get caught and you still have the recipt and the game doesn't work when the police are there, they'll get fined, PLUS you'll probably be given the benefit for a refund.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you sure you're telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? :O


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> You could threaten to report them to the police for selling faulty merch.
> or do it anyway. if they get caught and you still have the recipt and the game doesn't work when the police are there, they'll get fined, PLUS you'll probably be given the benefit for a refund.


Eeeek Stein from Soul Eater, my fav anime of all time lol
sorry 4 the randomness  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 15, 2009)

report them to the bbb= better business bureau they get the job done


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 15, 2009)

You could have gone up to an *censored.1.3* working there who had a bad day try again


----------



## 4861 (Jul 15, 2009)

game stop rips _everyone_ off


----------



## melly (Jul 15, 2009)

okie, calm down, go ask for the manager or look on the reciept for a phone number
plus they are suppose to refund it
they sould you purchased a defected product..


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

This has never happened to me.


----------



## melly (Jul 15, 2009)

don't take no for an answer, if they hear that you demand to see the manager,
 the ppl who work there will panick cuase they can loose thier job or get in trouble

so just ask for the manger, or get a phone # for him
(its called a complaint)


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 15, 2009)

ive never gotten ripped off by gamestop i get all my games there *with the exception of toys r us every once n a while >_<*


----------



## Rene (Jul 15, 2009)

at least you guys have such a shop like Gamestop around,
there aren't any in the entire Benelux :/

(benelux=Belgium, Luxembourg & Netherlands)


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2009)

I would search the recipt for a number, try calling that. 

Take the game back with the recipt and try again.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 15, 2009)

I gave them my Gamecube.

They gave me 10 dollars in store credit.

Bunch of *censored.1.3*s if you ask me.


----------



## SamXX (Jul 15, 2009)

Woah, the games they sell at retail price are used?
Don't go there again...


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 15, 2009)

O=  What game was it..?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 15, 2009)

Awe that sucks.
Go to Target. lol


----------



## Anna (Jul 15, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? :O


he is!  telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth!!!! :O


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? :O


^


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 15, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth? :O


I'm pretty sure if this was a court he would be.



All rise for Judge Ryuusei no Rockman.


----------



## airhead (Jul 15, 2009)

im telling the truth


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 15, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Woah, the games they sell at retail price are used?
> Don't go there again...


Some of them are.

Story here.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Go to the store with a parent after having explained the situation to them.  Know that you are right, and accept nothing less than a full return or exchange.  Explain the situation to the cashier/whoever... read the return policy on the receipt proving you can return the game.  If they won't help you, talk to the manager.  Explain it to them again.  If they won't let you return or exchange the game, tell them you'll contact Gamestop corporate and the better business bureau, and report the store and the manager (get his/her name, and write it down or remember it)... and tell the manager you'll be reporting his or her name to both of those parties.  If that still doesn't work, call both gamestop corporate (from the receipt or find the # online) and the better business bureau and it will egt resolved.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

O: THOSE BISHES.
SHOOT DEM IN DA HEAD


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

Dats life.


----------



## melly (Jul 15, 2009)

next time go to a differnt store like target or gamecrazy when buying a new game
make sure it is wrapped in plastic (which means it was NEVER tampered with)


----------



## bud (Jul 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Dats life.


Um if you have the receipt you are able to get a exchange. 
My friend had the same thing happen to him. He got a game, he even ASKED "Does it work?" (and they said yes). Then it didn't work when he used it. He took it back and got a new one. If I were you, tick them off and play the why, why, why game with them  If you have the receipt and it hasn't been long, then it's returnable. 
If they continue to be dunces, call the company (get 'em fired! :throwingrottenapples: )


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

fail


----------



## Hiro (Jul 16, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> fail


*EPIC* fail

If you have a reciept then they should take the game back


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 16, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Duuuuuuuuuuuude, didn't you know that Gamestop is evil?
> Like, you know those gutted copies of games that they sell? The ones they display and then you give 'em the case on the display and in turn, the fill it in with the disc and the manual and whatever came with it? They allow their employees to play with them for 1 or 2 weeks, then they return it and sell it to you for full price.
> 
> Define new please.
> ...


Ok that's *censored.3.0*ing bull*censored.2.0*!

You're telling me that the employees have such a low life that they spend their free time playing every copy of games sent to them so they aren't new?

That's NOT true. I used to work at GameStop and employees weren't allowed to play games that were sent to the stores unless you bought them.

Don't *censored.3.0*ing give me that "gamestop is evil" bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought seconed hand games there two of them didn't work and I returned them.


----------

